# New river access ruling & trap lines...



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Anybody thought about the new river access ruling and how it will effect trapping? Now that we can wade any river, & explore to the high water mark, can I set traps along those areas? I know fishing has been discussed on here to no end, and even the question was posed if you could shoot a deer or elk out of the streambed, but how about traplines for furbearers?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't heard on that aspect of it- I could see a lot of problems arising with that though.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Trapping wasn't specifically mentioned in the ruling. My thought is this though. The streambed does not belong to the public under the ruling. The public is only allowed an easement to walk on the streambed incidental to recreational use of the water. With trapping, you would be securing your traps to something in the streambed (rock or tree), or something you would secure to the streambed (stake or binding of some sort). As such, in my opinion, that would result in a trespass to the property, as it is outside of incidental contact to the streambed relative to your recreational use. So I would suggest that the decision would not allow you to trap in a "private" section of the stream without permission of the land-owner. 

*I am not an attorney. I am a professional, environmental policy analyst so take that for what its worth. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night. Really. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In addition to GF's input nowhere was "high water mark" mentioned; that is unclear, but appears to be only in the water for reasons cited by GF. However, I would think private landowners would like to have trappers/furbearer hunters on their property; is this not the case? In the case of my uncle he welcomed trappers to get rid of raccoons, beaver and ??? (what was it??) As far as fubearer, you would have to beat him to the trigger; hates all of them as he had cattle and sheep, but he would welcome anyone to his property to do so; he has about a section in the basin.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks GaryFish. Your input is very much appreciated. however, Ill wait to take my final advise from someone who patronizes a La Quinta, thanks!


----------

